# Plant ID help



## cbridgeman (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought this at Lowes. It was labeled "houseplant," but it looked tropical to me. Any help is appreciated. Not sure how these tapatalk pics will display. Thanks in advance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbridgeman (Sep 30, 2013)

A try for a little better quality.

CB


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like Peperomia resedaeflora, good score.


----------



## cbridgeman (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

